# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  جبت القون في الزمن الضايع

## النسر2

*الزمن الضائع


متين يا الله ألم الفكه
أجيب الشيلة واسوي الشبكه
وأمي تزغرد بي طول صوتها 
وأنا مبسوط وظابط الشكة 
هدومي معطنة بالأرياح 
ريحة الخمرة وريحة الدلكة 
واطبع للعيزومة كروت 
حاشاها الما زي كرت البنزين 
جميله زاهية في ورق التوت 
وتحت الإمضاء مشكورين 
لأنها لحظة ما بتفوت 
وإلا تكونوا مبسوطين 
ويجوا الأولاد بوجوهاً نادية 
يقشوا الفسحة الواسعة وهادية 
نرًكب فيها الصيونات 
ونعمل حفلة بود البادية 
ولازمن حفلة تكون صباحي 
أشفي غليلي وأداوي جراحي 
من زمن العذابة الأغبر 
السًود عيشتي وزاد لنواحي 
أفك القيد من قلبي وأغني 
حبيب الروح وغني يا صاحي 
وفي العصرية نمرق سيرة 
خلوق منتظمة ماشة مسيرة 
زي صف دكانأً ناصية 
فيه سجاير بالتسعيرة 
بناتنا يغنن مبسوطات 
دور بينا البلد ده 
يلفن يدورن العربات 
ولمن أصل بالسيف اتقدم 
زي الفارس ماشي ملجم 
وشي بينضح لمعه ونضرة
قميصي نضيف وماه مجلبط 
بملاح خدره 
أهز في البنوت بي سيفي 
وابخبخ فيهن لبن البدرة
وفجأة يدق صوت الدلوكة 
وتبقى الناس بالجد مربوكة 
واحدة تصفق واحدة تزغرد
وواحدةتلوك في لبان بازوكة 
جابوا عروسي وبدت الوقفة 
سرحت بعيد في حق القفة 
جابت قون بي رقة وخفة 
ما اتجرست كلا وحاشا 
الا هناك واقفين شماشة 
قالوا اكيد شارب حرباشة 
زعلت شديد وغلبني اللعب 
لانو كلامن كلو كضب 
قاموا اصحابي بصوت عالي 
يا عبد الله اطلع بره إشاعة إشاعة 
وحتماً يوم لي أمك عايد 
قونها حقيقي ما اوف صايد 
صوت أصحابي أثر فوقي 
بحركة ذكية جبت القون 
وانا والحلوة بقينا درون 
وفجأة أضفت الهدف الثاني 
وغمر الساحة فرح رباني 
مرقوا اصحابي يكوركوا ويهتفوا 
فاتوا الفسحة وسدوا الشارع 
صوتهم طاغي ظاهر وطالع 
يا عبد الله هايل ورايع 
جبت القون في الزمن الضايع
 
 

*

----------

